# Forgot to add campden tablet at bottling.



## Lew (Jan 19, 2011)

I back sweetened and bottled my first home brew wine yesterday, and I realized today reading over my wine log sheet I forgot to add the campden tablet. I did add the potassium sorbate. Will it be ok to leave it?

Thanks!!


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Lew! It should be OK if it was done fermenting and has settled. Can you give us a little more information about what you are making and your steps? 

Where in the Adirondacks are you from? I was born and raised in Bolton Landing. My side of the family is still there..


----------



## robie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm assuming you did not add any campden tablets (kmeta) at all after secondary fermentation was completed...

While the sorbate took care of the yeast multiplying, you have nothing to limit oxidation, which is what the campden tablets do at that stage.

So, I'd guess your wine might not last as long as otherwise. Having said that, many organic wines have no extra kmeta addition either, and they do OK. Of course they have very stringent processes in place that help this become practical.

So, if you intend to keep this wine for more than about a year, you might have an issue. (I say "might") If you are worried, at least consider uncorking, pouring back into carboy, adding kmeta, then rebottling. About all this would cost you is a little time and a few corks.

Me? I'd uncork and add the kmeta.

If ever you had an excuse to drink up a batch of wine fast...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 19, 2011)

Lew, it would depend upon the total amout of sulfite already in the wine. Everytime you expose your wine to air oxygen makes it's way in and beging sneaking into the wine itself.

You may be fine and you may not. How many bottles did you do. If it's only a few you will most likely consume them before trouble. Normally at bottling time you would only add a pinch but a sulfite test would be required to be sure.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

Most likely you will be alright. Will these bottles be consumed fairly early? When was the last time campden was added?


----------



## davewaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey upstate NY in the house lol, sounds like your gonna have to not wait around to drink your wine.... not a bad problem  Hopefully you bought a cheap kit, where extensive aging won't provide a huge benefit


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 19, 2011)

There is one problem you could run into if your sulfilte levels aren't high enough. If you were to develop a spontaneous MLF, the MLF in the presence of Potassium Sorbate will 
often produce a foul odor, usually a strong geranium to ripe fish smell (not usually a desirable trait). Here's a read on MLF for you: MLF for home winemakers


----------



## Lew (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up gal. of apple cider from the local cider mill, they have cider that you can buy without anything added just for people making wine. I followed a recipe for apple wine from the winemakers recipe handbook that came with my kit. I racked it 3 times till it was clear, at that point it was .990 I added the potassium sorbate but forgot to add the campden tablet and let it set for 2 days then back sweetened to 1.005 where the wife wanted it. It tasted great. It's only a 1 gal batch, I started small so if I did make a mistake or forget something like the campden tablet it wouldn't be so bad. So If I want shelf life I should open them up and add the campden and rebottle it correct? Thanks for all the response guys!!! I'm on a learning curve here 

Brain that's near Lake George, been there a few times I hunt up in the Indian Lake area that's not far from there. I'm from the west side of the Adirondack Park, just south of Lowville NY. 

Dave been to Rotterdam, NY a few times to the Mall for dirt car shows.

Winemaker the last time a campden tablet was added was before adding the yeast.

Thanks Again!
Lew


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 19, 2011)

You should be fine. I'd say you could get 2-3 yrs at the most but doubt it will last that long


----------



## Lester (Sep 11, 2016)

*Adding Campden after wine is made*

Hey, I've been making wine for many years without the Campden Tablets. I want to start using it now to preserves my wine. I just finish making a batch and just finding out about the Campden Tablets. My question is can I now add the Campden Tablets to my wine before I bottle them. 
Carolyn


----------



## richmke (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes. Campden Tablets is Potassium Metabisulfite, or K-Meta (K being the symbol for Potassium).

Typically, you will add 1/4 tsp worth of K-meta (about 4 campden tablets), per 6 gallons of wine, at the end of fermentation, and with each racking (1 month, and every 3 months thereafter), including right before bottling.

When bottling, I typically rack, and add K-meta. Then I let it sit for a day to a week before actually bottling. the idea being giving the k-meta time to disperse.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 11, 2016)

HEY! If you sweetened it to 1.005 and your wife liked it that way. Noooo problemo... it won't last long enough to go bad. Enjoy..


----------

